

Show HN: The most comprehensive app for Heart of the Swarm - dracoli
http://www.sc2enhanced.com/

======
kmfrk
Is it such a good idea to use "SC2" in the name of an unofficial app? I
imagine that's entering a legal minefield.

~~~
nolok
I would worry less about the name, and more about using Blizzard's assets ...
The player's avatars and the units/races/leagues icons are ripped straight
from them.

~~~
kmfrk
More yikes. This goes to my main concern that Blizzard might take issue with
it, because people could confuse it for an official app.

At least it's free. :)

------
estel
Looks cool! Have you considered adding a Smart App Banner?
[http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#documentation/AppleA...](http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#documentation/AppleApplications/Reference/SafariWebContent/PromotingAppswithAppBanners/PromotingAppswithAppBanners.html)

~~~
dracoli
Thanks for tip! Will add it as soon as I get the chance.

------
catshirt
awesome. where did you get the data from? specifically, wins, losses, league
info, etc. i wanted to try to make a program that reasoned your best chances
of winning based on who you are facing and how they play, but the proper APIs
didn't exist to get any of this data.

given the reason i was attempting to access the data, i could see why they
don't expose it. :)

far be it from me to shamelessly self promote, but i'm not sure i'll ever find
a more apt route for promoting this one, so i don't mind. a few months ago i
finished a node library that scrapes Blizzard and exposes unit attributes
through an HTTP api: <https://github.com/catshirt/sc2-unit-api>

~~~
dracoli
I'm scrapping player data (achievements, ladders, history, etc) directly from
Blizzard. As for units/buildings information I had to update them myself right
now which is a bit of a pain. Last for rankings, I'm taking data from
sc2ranks.

------
vosper
Not a Starcrafter (term?) at all so I can't comment on the app itself, but
your site looks beautiful on my laptop - the parallax effect is great, and the
scrolling takes advantage of it despite being only a few screens long (which
is for the best). Nice work!

------
softbuilder
Is there a Korean-language version?

~~~
dracoli
The app is ready for internationalization but I dunno Korean and I don't have
funds to get someone to translate it for me... So no right now.

------
geuis
I'm your primary target. The site isn't mobile friendly and I can't really
tell what your app does since I can't read the site.

~~~
dracoli
Thanks for letting me know! I'll see if I can write up a more mobile friendly
version as soon as I get some free time.

------
gailees
Let's get an Android port!....and a more attractive mobile website :)

------
curtu
You should add support for watching Starcraft streams on twitch.

~~~
sjm
If you watch and follow pro SC2 you may like this old app I knocked up while
initially learning iOS and Objective-C:
<https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/starlive/id456029193?mt=8>

------
jzone3
I don't play SC, nor am I interested in the app, but I have to say... your
site is GORGEOUS.

